
Why the world is imagined: A summary - miles
https://www.bernardokastrup.com/2018/12/why-world-is-imagined-summary.html
======
blacksqr
OP author claims that the feelings produced by autoerotic strangulation are
evidence that consciousness works better when the brain is impaired, which
supports his theory that consciousness transcends the brain.

